# Where next?



## ladybird1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi All

I'm new to this forum.  Had first cycle of IVF Aug/Sept which ended at Egg Collection when I had no eggs...devastating.  The doctor at RFC has said there is no point trying again but I need to try again just to know.  We are now thinking of going to London and I'm wondering if anyone has gone to London and which clinic they used.  Not sure how it will work as I know I was up and down to the RFC for regular scans but willing to give London a try - the success rates there seem to be so much better than RFC or other Belfast clinics.

Would appreciate any advice.

Many thanks.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi have you considered abroad clinics? cheaper, more aggressive approach or milder depending on your need, have a look at Greece, Cyprus, Czech Republic etc lots of good success with seemingly "hopeless" cases x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ladybird 

I had exactly the same thing said to me by the consultant at rfc. Their cycle led to one egg which was atrocious given I averaged 7-10 in my others. They took no interest in me personally and I had to slot into their approach. Needless to say I am glad I ignored that 'professional' opinion and now have twin boys (with the simple cure of taking an aspirin during cycling). 

I went to Czech Republic who like Blondie says were much more accommodating and knowledgeable. The real bonus for me was planning and treating it like a holiday made it feel exactly that. Not a treatment schedule. Scans were done locally until I needed to travel over for ec. 

Good luck x


----------



## Oldermum1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ladybird

it is devastating when you are told there is no point trying again.  Like Blondie says look at other clinics - there are so many options and lots of the clinics outside the UK have much higher success rates and are a lot cheaper.  I'm from Belfast as well and we've just been to Greece where the attitude is so different.  It is a bit daunting at first wondering how you will organise everything but these boards are an invaluable source of information and the clinics themselves are so helpful and responsive to queries.

Don't give up just yet - there are lots of options available.


----------



## ladybird1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Many thanks Blondie71, Katie789 and Oldermum1 for your advice.  To be honest we had never thought about going outside the UK.  I'm a bit reluctant as I have a complicated medical history.  What were your experiences like?  I am currently under a number of other consultants due to my medical conditions and the RFC consulted with them at every stage.  I would be worried that I wouldn't have this if I went outside the UK.  I know that with my medical conditions I could find a pregnancy difficult and there is a high possibility that, even if I do get pregnant, I could miscarry.  

I am due to make my review appointment with the RFC.  Are there any questions you recommend that I should ask?  When I read these forums, I feel like I don't know very much at all re levels of hormones etc.  

I'm feeling very overwhelmed by it all at the moment and not sure what to do next.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

A brilliant experience all round to be honest, it actually didn't feel like an ivf cycle due to the relaxed family-like atmosphere at the clinic, it wasn't cold or clinical at all and I guarantee you they will take your medical issues very seriously and advise you accordingly, it's very easy coordinating flights/hotels and all your scans can be done at home so you just fly when you're close to egg collection or donor egg transfer whichever route you're going


----------



## ladybird1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Blondie71.  Great to hear that you had a very positive experience.  Whereabouts did you go for treatment?  We're having a look at some clinics but there are just so many!  You mentioned getting your scans done at home - how did you organise this and where did you go for them?  What about your medication - did they give it to you at the clinic?  Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hiya, I know it's all very daunting and a bit radical   but it is fairly straightforward once you get the ball rolling! I went to Serum in Athens, Greece. If you do a search under Greece, Czech Republic, Cyprus etc on FF you'll see the popular clinics that have good success rates as they will be the most active   Have a browse and you'll soon find the clinics that suit you best and then you can narrow it down!

Medication can be organised through Asda, Boots and several other independant pharmacies and of course posted to you from the clinic (Asda looks by far the cheapest at the minute as they sell at cost price).

Scans are easily arranged in many private clinics, check baby scan places too as could be cheaper.

Btw you can do skype consultations with all these clinics usually and that may set your mind more at ease  

Ps what is cost of a cycle at London clinic you were thinking of? Don't forget good exchange rates abroad now too x


----------



## shamrockgal (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi ladybird
I had treatment done in prague and did scan done in belfast called babybond it can be found on internet. Like you I went with rfc, had pretty bad experience as 1st treatment didnt work out so we decided to go abroad for our second treatment, and currently im 24 weeks pregnant. Dont give up hope, do a bit of homework and you'll find what's best for you


----------



## Oldermum1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Ladybird - it is a bit daunting but as Blondie says once you get going it all falls into place.  Bear in mind that Asda here in NI don't have pharmacies so we can't avail of their cheaper meds.  I talked to my local pharmacist and told them what I was doing and they were more than helpful with the private scripts.  

I used GCRM in Belfast for scans (as a external patient) and also Baby Bond on Malone Road.  Both were helpful in emailing reports and scans etc.  I was really impressed with all the staff I met at GCRM - just a pity they are 50% more expensive than going abroad.

Ultimately you have to do what feels right for you and what will cause you the least amount of stress.


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi ladybird,
We went to the Argc in London after a truly horrendous time at the Rfc. Pm me if you'd like to know any details. We had a great experience with the Argc, day and night from the Rfc although it did cost a fortune.

X
Ducky


----------



## happy girl (Jun 23, 2012)

Him
I'm going to Gennet Prague for treatment. Can anyone tell where I can get test done in northern Ireland that they need? I need immune tests. Also where to get drugs? Thanks


----------



## Oldermum1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Happy Girl

I went to SIMS in Dublin to have immune testing done but there is also the option of having it done through a Zita West outreach clinic in Dublin as well.  I don't have details for that but if you contact Zita West clinic they will be able to provide details.

As for medication - I spoke to my local pharmacist, explained what I was doing and they were happy to help out although they did ask me to get originial copies of scripts posted as well.  I also spoke to my GP and he prescribed some of the items for me but I think this depends on how helpful your GP is.

Not sure if this is much help!


----------



## happy girl (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks older mum for that information. X


----------



## ladybird1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all your replies.  Re London - we've been looking at ARGC and not too sure of cost...could be around £12000.  Someone recently mentioned Zita West to us so will look into it as well.  We will certainly keep looking abroad before we make any decisions although I'm still a bit reluctant due to my complicated medical conditions which can impact on pregnancy and can make me really exhausted (something to consider with the travelling).  We have another appointment with RFC in a couple of weeks although I don't really see the point.  The ARGC appears to have great results as shown on hfea website.  Is there such a website for the European clinics?  Wouldn't want to choose one that doesn't have good statistics.  

Thanks again for all your help and advice.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

> Is there such a website for the European clinics?


hi *ladybird1*, check this one- eggdonationfriends.com, i think you will find any info you need Good luck


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

agree with Blondie, would like to add fertility clinics in Poland, similar prices, service level, success rates. Browse internet or simply email best fertility clinics in Poland, there are about 2-3 (Warsaw and Gdansk)


----------



## shamrock3 (Jun 12, 2015)

We finally chose to go abroad, and chose the Bahceci Cyprus IVF Centre in the Turkish Republic of North Cyprus. What a fabulous experience!! It really was like going on holiday. So relaxed, and the clinic staff are so friendly and professional.
Dorothy is a UK nurse who lives  in Cyprus and works at the clinic. She is so knowledgeable and helpful, and so many of the staff speak English, we felt really at home.
To top everything I got pregnant at the first attempt.
Travelling abroad of course has the extra cost of flights and hotels, but treatment is often cheaper. We did not have a lot of change from € 7000, but that did include all the medication from start, to 12 weeks of pregnancy.


----------



## shamrock3 (Jun 12, 2015)

Had my 12w scan today, and they could see two heartbeats . Was not expecting that


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

now I am thinking on all inclusive ivf, where meds unlimited. Ladies who chose that option told me that they saved about 15% on treatment


----------



## ladybird1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Congratulations Shamrock3...wonderful news!


----------

